# NetBT and Browser warnings in the Event Log



## mystic54 (Oct 25, 2004)

In my event log I receive messages such as error and under source it says browser, he is what the message says, "The browser service has failed to retrieve the backup list too many times on transport \Device\NetBT_Tcpip_{FDF42168-F8FD-41DE-B83C-1B3240DCE384}. The backup browser is stopping."

The many NetBT errors said something like, "The name "MSHOME :1d" could not be registered on the Interface with IP address 192.168.1.102. The machine with the IP address 192.168.1.101 did not allow the name to be claimed by this machine."

I think this is something to blame for my connectivity to the internet sometimes, disrupts games and internet surfing. I'm receiving this on at least 2 of my computers with slighty different messages but they are still NetBT and Browser warnings. If you need any more information just ask.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Didn't you have another post related to this and marked it as solved?

Is the computer name MSHOME or Workgroup name MSHOME?

Is there another computer on your network with the same computer name (different than workgroup name).

What operating system is on this computer.

What changed to make this start appearing.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

A complete description of the error, troubleshooting tips, and possible solutions are offered here:

Possible Causes of the NetBT Event ID 4320
Event ID 4319: Duplicate Names on the Network
NetBT Event ID 4320 Appears in Event Viewer

Have you made any changes lately to your machine or network configuration?
Did you re-install a network adapter or update the driver?


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Unless you have a WINS server, the first suggestion on the MS pages verified that same suggestion - "There is a computer on the network with the same name." as the first thing to try. 

Hopefully you already had time to take the most obvious suggestion first to see if it solved the problem.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

What was the EventID number when this occurred?

If the earlier links did not provide enough information, you may want to also look at these:

Multihomed master browser may cause Event ID 8021 and 8032

Another possibility is that file and printer sharing is either not installed or disabled. It must be enabled on any computer that is listed in the browse list.

Check your firewall logs, if any, to see if any related services were blocked since the problem first occurred.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Hopefully you are not doing something as obscure as:

CAUSE
The following situations can cause this symptom: 

 Your computer network cards are linked to the same subnet. 
 Your computer network cards are not linked directly to the same subnet, but are linked indirectly through other subnets that they are connected to. 
 The master browser is using an incorrect subnet mask.

Generally I like to focus on the most obvious cause and only if that doesn't work, try the more involved possibilities.


----------



## mystic54 (Oct 25, 2004)

Ok, Bob the early post I made about this was with Dhcp errors which was solved mostly in part with help from you. At the time I didn't think these other errors were a big factor which I found out they are too, so I didn't ask about them.

I'm posting before school today, so I won't be able to actually try this until later today because some of the fixes look quite lengthly


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Odds are, and this is confirmed by all those Microsoft articles, that there are two computers with the same name. Might want to start with the mostly likely source of the problem first.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Be sure that if you are using sharing between the machines that it is installed and enabled. It seems likely that it may have been turned off at some point.

The articles are lengthy, tryingto cover all the bases, but if you go trhough them slowly, reading just the sections on cause first, you should be able to tell if they have any relevance to you.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

mystic54,

Just checking to see if the easy solution of renaming a computers solved the problem of:

"The name "MSHOME :1d" could not be registered on the Interface with IP address 192.168.1.102. The machine with the IP address 192.168.1.101 did not allow the name to be claimed by this machine"


----------



## the_thin_man (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks Bob; I like your obscure solutions.

I also had....

Event ID 4321

The name "XXXXXX :1d" could not be registered on the Interface with IP address 10.0.0.2. The machine with the IP address 10.0.0.3 did not allow the name to be claimed by this machine.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at 
MS Support URL

It wasn't quite the Master browser that was using an incorrect subnet mask it was the other way around the Master browser was correct but the Member server where the event log error showed up had the wrong subnet mask.

The error was appearing on the Member server every 5 minutes and since reading your post and getting the subnet masks correct no more errors. I guess the network was running just about OK because of a cheap wireless router which was probably routing between the subnets.

I also had issues with the Member server regularily forcing a browser election every hour, which I had "cured" (in registry ISMasterBrowser changed to Auto) but that might have been another symptom of the same issue.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

Didn't think double checking that a computer name might be causing the problem was so obscure.

This is especially so since the articles from Microsoft previously posted mentioned this as their very first possible cause. To quote from those articles:
"There is a computer on the network with the same name."

Those articles as previously posted are:
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;315259
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;131740

Since there was no mention of a WINS server, and from the post about playing games, it didn't seem like a work environment either, it seems less likely that it was related to a WINS database error, which was article:
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;242053


----------



## the_thin_man (Apr 1, 2005)

Please read my post again. You might notice I didn't say anywhere that I had a duplicate computer name on the network.

In my case (not the orignal thread) the problem was caused by an incorrect subnet mask and I had the same error messages. Nothing MS suggested made me think to check the subnet mask and having checked everthing they suggested I did a Google search and found this thread, which helped fix my problem. So rather than gain knowledge from someone elses posts and pass on I though I should bother to sign up and post a reply.

Perhaps not the best use of language but if IP seems to be working OK an incorrect subnet mask is in my thinking a tad obscure.

I wounldn't be supprised if mystic54 had a wireless or broadband router in has setup in which case his issue could also be an incorrect subnet mask.


----------



## Bob Cerelli (Nov 3, 2002)

the_thin_man,

Sorry for any misunderstanding. In going over your post, it looks like the only place where you mentioned the solution was in the subtitle rather than the body of the text.

So how did the computer wind up with the wrong subnet mask?


----------



## the_thin_man (Apr 1, 2005)

Bob

My dumb mistake. My boss orignally set up his own network subnetted a 10.0.0.0 network as /24 and without thinking I setup two new servers one /24 then a few days later the other /8. They both talked to each other, name resolution worked, the network and new domain worked. The only indication of any issue was the two errors (repeated) in the event log and that a remote desktop connection to the second (wrong subnet mask) server always took a few seconds to start (on a local gig network it is normally instantaneous).

Another reason - I'm dyslexic (not a bad case - nowadays I'd get a different label) - Normally as soon as anything fails to connect I check and recheck every IP detail I've typed just in case.

ttm


----------



## efried1000 (Jun 21, 2008)

I find this thread interesting. I started getting similar errors in my event log, but only after upgrading both 'puters to xp sp3.

The error (event id :4321)

The name "FRIEDMAN :1d" could not be registered on the Interface with IP address 192.168.0.4. The machine with the IP address 192.168.0.6 did not allow the name to be claimed by this machine.

FRIEDMAN is the workgroup, not the machine name.

192.168.0.4 is my machine, running xp pro. 192.168.0.6 is my wife's machine running xp home. Both 'puters were upgraded to sp3 and the log errors started. I see no problems other than the log.

The subnet for both machines is 255.255.255.0

I am not running WINS. This is a small home network with a router.

Any suggestions? Thanks


----------

